# Welcher Provider?



## mister-fister (26. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend Freunde der Nacht 

Ich hab mit ein paar Kumpels und Leuten aus früheren Clans beschlossen einen Clan auf zu machen blos brauchen wir jetzt logischerweise eine Homepage.

Da ich in sachen css usw nicht so bescheid weis dachte ich, ich mach das ganze auf cms basis und lass dann von nem Kumpel das Design machen.

Die Frage ist welchen Provider ich da am besten nehmen soll.. ich kenn mich wie gesagt nicht so aus und möchte nicht zu viel zahlen aber auch guten Service haben.

Wichtig sind mir z.B. : min. 3 inkl Domains, 3 MySQL Datenbanken und PHP.. dann sollte ich natürlich min 20 Email adressen mit der domain die [domain].de oder [domain].com lauten sollte.

Wisst ihr wer der richtige Provider da ist?


----------



## Jared566 (26. Juni 2011)

Also du hast ziemliche viele Möglichkeiten wo du deine Page unterbringen kannst  Du hast zum Beispiel auch nicht gesagt wieviel du ausgeben möchtest .. Ich würd dir hier mal servcity.de empfehlen. Günstige Preise und netter und schneller Support. 

Ich selber habe dort meinen vServer und bin durchweg zufrieden.

Mfg Jared


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (26. Juni 2011)

Also wenn ihr eh nen Clan aufmachen wollt, da würde ich, falls ihr auch eigene server hosten wollt, gleich nen vserver nehmen, und darauf mit apachedie website hosten. Dann müsstet ihr euch halt noch die domains dazu mieten.


----------



## mister-fister (26. Juni 2011)

zum thema kosten : da es wirklich nur ne Homepage und vllt ein Forum sein soll wollte ich nicht mehr als 6-8€ pro Monat ausgeben.. servcity schau ich mir mal an , danke


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Juni 2011)

Ein V-Server ist für Leute mit wenig Vorwissen eine schlechte Idee. Damit kann man zwar viel machen, aber auch schnell eine Spamschleuder oder schlimmeres bauen. Webspace ist von da her eine gute Wahl.


----------



## mister-fister (26. Juni 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ein V-Server ist für Leute mit wenig Vorwissen eine schlechte Idee. Damit kann man zwar viel machen, aber auch schnell eine Spamschleuder oder schlimmeres bauen. Webspace ist von da her eine gute Wahl.



und an welche webspace provider hast du jetzt gedacht? von Strato hab ich z.B. eher schlechtes gehört wegen der mysql datenbanken auf einem externen server.. welche vergleichsanbieter gibts denn noch?!


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Juni 2011)

SQL-Datenbanken auf einem externen Server stören mich (@1&1) nicht. Für 1&1 spricht (als Alleinstellungsmerkmal) der Jabber/XMPP-Server. Vorher war ich bei All-inkl.com. Die waren etwas  besser – vor allem bekommt man viele Zusatzleistungen fürs Geld – und auch mein einziger Telefonkontakt zum Support (zur Klärung, wie man nen Domainumzug macht) war sehr positiv. Und selbst unserem Webadmin, der ja selber gar nicht Kunde war, wurde da gut beraten, als er ne neue PHP-Version für unsere Seite brauchte. Ultra-Low-Budget-Anbieter sind aber natürlich beide nicht. (1&1 wird in meinen Augen erst bei den teureren Tarifen interessant, die kleinen haben nicht mal SQL-Datenbanken.)

Erfahrung im Low-Budget-Bereich hatte ich mal mit Kingspace. Die waren zwar  nett und bemüht, aber nicht wirklich professionell. (Weiß gar nicht, ob es die noch wirklich gibt.)


----------



## mister-fister (28. Juni 2011)

danke für die Antwort 

ich denke ich werde tatsächlich zu all-inkl.com gehen, das Angebot find ich ganz gut wenn man es mit anderen Providern vergleicht.. warum bist du zu 1&1 gewechselt? hat dich an all-inkl doch iwas gestört?!


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Juni 2011)

Banale Antwort: War für die tatsächlich genutzten Dienste (etwas) günstiger.

Zudem gibt es  – wie gesagt – einen Jabber-Server, über den ich jetzt mit ich@meine-domain.tld chatten kann sowie Git-Zugang. Man könnte es Kleinigkeiten nennen.


----------



## mister-fister (30. Juni 2011)

dann werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich zu dem oben genannten Provider gehen da ich weder Jabber Server brauche noch sonst was sondern einfach mehrere Domains und MySQL Datenbanken .. siehe Startpost 

ich danke euch !

Gruß


----------



## Tolive (1. Juli 2011)

Nur so am Rand habt ihr denn auch jemanden der die Homepage erstellt ??? Ansonsten solltet ihr eventuell erst mal mit einem free-space anfangen.


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

Zu deiner info: Domains kosten 6€ pro Domain zusätzlich pro Jahr...geh zu strato oder flatbooster die sind super billig


----------

